# new 3 month old Nigerian Doeling?



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I recently got a sweet little nigerian about 3-4 months old now. She has some gunk on her tail, could she possibly be in heat~~!! :whatgoat: She is my first full Nigerian...LOVE HER~~!!  but wow that is really young


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh yeah... they are VERY fertile little things! My little 3 weeks old boys are SO BUCKY!! Even buckier than the bucks in the buck pen!! WOW! 
Technically they can breed as early as 3 months!! not that I would EVER recommend that!
Just make sure it's not diahhrea...that would be a no-no and something to worry about & fix asap.
Have fun with her!! They are SO LOVEALBE!!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for telling me...that's crazy...she is far from the boys and way way too small...that doe explain why her and Flash (the buck) talk all day long...so sweet and sad at the same time...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahhh, first crush .... first love...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LoL I love it when day old bucklings get all cocky!  too cute


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

With the nigerians, it is recommended to separate those bucklings at 8 weeks of age because it's possible for them to breed. It is funny to see those day old bucklings trying to mount eachother! There is no mistaking those boys lol!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, sounds like she just came out of heat. Not uncommon for them to show heat signs that young.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, sounds like your baby is growing up! Watch for heat signs in 3 weeks, this will give you an idea as to when to expect her regular heat cycle, some doelings can be off a few days for the first few til they regulate. My little pygmy Heidi was 3 months old when she had her first...awful pitiful sounding too cause she seemed really confused as to why she was behaving the way she was.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto.... yep.. they can start early.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

